# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Kaszel, problemy z oddychaniem i katar

## Szagson

Witam. Mam 16 lat. Mieszkam w Białymstoku (może to ma znaczenie). Mam 190 cm wzrostu i ważę 85kg. Mam refluks trzeciego stopnia i lekką astmę. Jestem także uczulony na sierść psa. Od około dwóch tygodni męczy mnie uciążliwy, mocny kaszel. W nocy nie mogę spać, bo kaszlę. Mam też katar, zapewne spowodowany moją krzywą przegrodą nosową. Byłem u lekarza rodzinnego, który stwierdził, że nie widzi żadnej infekcji i być może jest to sprawa alergiczna. U  alergolog a miałem wykonywaną spirometrię. Wyszła w porządku i dostałem przepisane leki (cirrus, zenaro, hardic, avamys, flixotide, ventolin), które jednak nic nie pomogły. Zostałem skierowany na prześwietlenie klatki piersiowej, które także nic nie wykryło. Oprócz kaszlu czuję ból z tyłu po prawej stronie na wysokości płuca przy pochylaniu i nabieraniu powietrza. Oprócz tego mam problemy z oddychaniem. Po ataku kaszlu ciężko jest mi nabrać powietrze. Moje pytanie brzmi: co mi dolega i co może pomóc? Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## Karaoke

Ja bym radziła udać się do pulmonologa, a poza tym nie zawsze trafi się za 1-ym razem z odpowiednimi lekami na duszność. Zabierz ze sobą przeprowadzone badania.

----------


## sarlinna

Jasne, wizyta u specjalisty jak najbradziej, ale czy nie są to przypadkiem objawy chorób już u Ciebie stwierdzonych? Astma, uczulenie, krzywa przegroda nosowa, do tego refluks...?

----------

